# It started as a Pass...



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

It started as a pass, but it quickly steamrolled into something else. What started as a small Northeast Pass that I started with a small box of 8 cigars that made its way through mhlatke, MMarsden, TonyRicciardi, Jam, Doogie, Dozer, rah55, Toasted Coastie, Khaotic Medic and finished with Jitzy before heading back to me...

This cigar pass revealed a few things....

1) People in the Northeastern part of the USA can't count.
2) People from the Northeast are the most generous of all BOTLs
3) The rest of the USA can't even hold our friggin jockstraps!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome display of smokes there brother. That is absolutely amazing. Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! It looks like somebody dumped their humidor into a box and mailed it you you! And yes the northeasters are fine BOTL proud to be from DE! You sir, enjoy the smokes, and thanks for hosting a pass, I'll have to get in on one in the future after I'm settled in my new location!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

> 3) The rest of the USA can't even hold our friggin jockstraps!


So Sig-line worthy... That will teach you to start a pass!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad I could be a part of it!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

A beautiful sight to see!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pass, and thanks for not posting the pics of holding each other's jock straps :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice! gratz


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

WoW nice pass!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

dang... someone got owned!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I think I have been initiated...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Freakin' sweet!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice pass but "*3) The rest of the USA can't even hold our friggin jockstraps" ? Please


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

that is awesome..


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great payout on that one. Looks like a B&M in the making.

About the jockstraps....I'd like to see the guy that would ask me to hold his jockstrap! :lol:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Great payout on that one. Looks like a B&M in the making.
> 
> About the jockstraps....I'd like to see the guy that would ask me to hold his jockstrap! :lol:


Excuse me, Ted...


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome pass - looks like us S/BOTL in the SE are going to have to show you boys how it's done......


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Nice pass but "*3) The rest of the USA can't even hold our friggin jockstraps" ? Please


What - are you asking to hold them, huh????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it was cool I got a cigar I have wanted to try for a while so it worked out great for me


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes bro


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow that is awesome!!

That brings me on a idee!! Maybee I have to start a "pass around the world in 80 days" or something!! 

Nice, very nice!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That was my first Pass very cool i might have to sponsor 1 some day


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful site, altho, the jock strap thing might just have started something.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pass.. but about the jockstrap thing?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

not only can't people count. that pass took under 30 days. way to go guys:whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Nice pass but "*3) The rest of the USA can't even hold our friggin jockstraps" ? Please


You guys are too funny!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> What - are you asking to hold them, huh????


 :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Jock strap ?you must wear one on a regular basis huh?Like the comfort do ya?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is just a ton of cigars lol!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats a helluva pass but your jockstrap theory worries me. You have now opened yourself up to the rest of the US. Go now and dig yourself a bunker :roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

We all went to the same school that only taught multiplication and "cup protection" 
BNAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Thats a humi filler there


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

buttah said:


> Thats a helluva pass but your jockstrap theory worries me. You have now opened yourself up to the rest of the US. Go now and dig yourself a bunker :roflmao:


bring it on!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my god thats awesome!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like there is a challenge on the table fellas. Nice pass by the way. It worked out well.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Lot of very nice cigars


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It was a great pass - glad to have participated! Thanx for running it Barry.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Florida but am an original New Hampshinian or New Hampsureright!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> WOW! It looks like somebody dumped their humidor into a box and mailed it you you! And yes the northeasters are fine BOTL proud to be from DE! You sir, enjoy the smokes, and thanks for hosting a pass, I'll have to get in on one in the future after I'm settled in my new location!


couldn't have said it better


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great results!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a lineup! NICE!


----------

